# Joe Simonet-Circles Of Glass



## MJS (May 8, 2008)

I came across this clip of Mr. Joe Simonet, an 8th degree in the Tracy System, performing the technique Circles of Glass.  I wanted to post it here instead of the Tracy section, because this is a 2 part thread.  

For the first part of this discussion, I'd like to talk about the technique.  The way I perform this tech. is slightly different.  The initial footwork is the same.  In the clip, an inward block followed by a parry, is used to block the punches.  I do 2 inward parries.  The knife hand to the neck is the same.  I do not do the backhand strike as shown, although I do like the effects that it has.   After the knife hand strike, I shuffle forward and do a right sandwich elbow to the head, then pivot into a soft bow and do the hammerfist to the groin.  The clip shows the elbow at a different angle, as well as a twist stance.

How does everyone else perform this technique?

For the second part of this discussion, I'd like to talk about the use of weapons while executing the techniques.  I actually have a few of his tapes, and think its pretty interesting with that concept of using the blade or a club.  Certainly gives a different outlook on the technique. 

Does anyone else perform any techniques while using a blade or club, as shown in the clip?

Mike


----------



## ackks10 (May 9, 2008)

MJS said:


> I came across this clip of Mr. Joe Simonet, an 8th degree in the Tracy System, performing the technique Circles of Glass.  I wanted to post it here instead of the Tracy section, because this is a 2 part thread.
> 
> For the first part of this discussion, I'd like to talk about the technique.  The way I perform this tech. is slightly different.  The initial footwork is the same.  In the clip, an inward block followed by a parry, is used to block the punches.  I do 2 inward parries.  The knife hand to the neck is the same.  I do not do the backhand strike as shown, although I do like the effects that it has.   After the knife hand strike, I shuffle forward and do a right sandwich elbow to the head, then pivot into a soft bow and do the hammerfist to the groin.  The clip shows the elbow at a different angle, as well as a twist stance.
> 
> ...






Hey Mike, i'll tell you, after the handsword (i was taught to use palm to the face, with left hand) but everything looks the same:btg:


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> Hey Mike, i'll tell you, after the handsword (i was taught to use palm to the face, with left hand) but everything looks the same:btg:


 
Hey George!  Thanks for the reply.  I like the idea of the palm!


----------



## ackks10 (May 9, 2008)

looks like no one knows,or likes this tecq,:uhyeah:


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> looks like no one knows,or likes this tecq,:uhyeah:


 
I was thinking the same thing.  A bunch of views, a few replies.  

Come on guys.  I'm sure there are a bunch of Tracy and Parker guys out there that could offer some feedback.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 9, 2008)

MJS said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A bunch of views, a few replies.
> 
> Come on guys. I'm sure there are a bunch of Tracy and Parker guys out there that could offer some feedback.


 

i dunno what's up, but I haven't been able to get the video clip to play.


----------



## tigdra (May 9, 2008)

I too know circles of glass, but I learned it just as you described but with a few extra things

*Right Inward, 
*Right smother/downward parry w/ adjustment step
*Right chop, 
*Right back knuckle rake (rolling backfist) w/ adjustment step
*Left Palm to face
*Shuffle forward w/ Right elbow sandwich 
*Right hammer fist groin

In regards to using weapons with regular techniques, I believe that many kenpo techniques can be interpreted into weapons techniques. One of the schools I study at does Mass Attack with Kamas and I believe Larry Tatum does another kenpo form with a pair of knives.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 10, 2008)

When I was in a school that was based on tracy's (my instructor was taught by Jay T Will) we did tha knie hand to the philtrum (right above the upper lip) Then used the back of the right wrist (hand in the shape of the crane) to th eright temple. After the elbow sandwhich we did a left cross over as we hit the groin with the hammer fist.  This gave us the option of unwinding into a left neutral stance as we did a right claw to left backfist to the head.
   Brian Jones


----------



## ackks10 (May 10, 2008)

tigdra said:


> I too know circles of glass, but I learned it just as you described but with a few extra things
> 
> *Right Inward,
> *Right smother/downward parry w/ adjustment step
> ...




i see you have the left palm to the face also, btw if you look at this tecq, what do you see?? everything is done with the right hand?? now don't get me wrong:hammer:  i know that the left hand should be use a check also,when moving,but what about inserts:wink2:,I'll leave that to you,but i see alot of them.

oh yea,, what about DF i see them to,,sorry about that:caffeine:


----------



## MJS (May 10, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> i dunno what's up, but I haven't been able to get the video clip to play.


 

The link seems to be working.


----------

